# DxO One Camera To Be Announced Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

```
DxO will be announcing the DxO One camera tomorrow. The camera will attach to the latest generation iOS devices. Different types smartphone camera addons has been tried before, but with little success. However, this one looks to be pretty elegant on the surface.</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS</p>
<ul>
<li>1″ 20.2 MP sensor (3.2×8.8mm)</li>
<li>Sensor Type: CMOS – BSI</li>
<li>Still Resolution (5406X3604)</li>
<li>1080p/30fps Video Resolution 720p/120fps</li>
<li>Focal Length: 11.9mm (equivalent to 32mm in full frame)</li>
<li>Lens cover: Integrated, sliding (on/off)</li>
<li>Aperture: f/1.8 adjustable down to f/11 (6 blade iris)</li>
<li>Shutter button: 2-stage</li>
<li>OLED Settings display, touch control</li>
<li>Iso Range: From ISO 100 to ISO 51200 (Hi 2)</li>
<li>Shutter Speed: From 1/8000 to 15s</li>
<li>Image Stabilization: Electronic (for video)</li>
<li>Camera modes: Auto, Sports, Portrait, Landscape, Night, Program, Aperture Priority, Speed Priority, Manual, Selfie</li>
<li>Video modes: 1080p (30 fps), 720p (120fps)</li>
<li>File formats: .JPG, .DNG, .DxO (SuperRAW™), .MOV (H.264)</li>
<li>Focus range: 20cm – infinity</li>
<li>Autofocus: Contrast detect, using face-detection</li>
<li>Focus modes: Single-shot, continuous, tap-to-focus</li>
<li>Metering modes: Spot, center weighted, multi-zone</li>
<li>Zoom: Digital 3x</li>
<li>Micro USB port</li>
<li>USB 2 (power charging, mass storage connection)</li>
<li>Lightning connector: Retractable/collapsible, +/- 60º rotation</li>
<li>Screen size: Varies, function of connected iDevice between 4” and 9.7”</li>
<li>Screen resolution: Varies, function of connected iDevice between 727,040 and 3,145,728 dots</li>
<li>Storage type: microSD UHS-I U3 (not included)</li>
<li>Orientation: Gyroscope + accelerometer</li>
<li>Battery type: Integrated lithium ion</li>
<li>Battery life: ~200 photos</li>
<li>Weight: 3.8oz (108g)</li>
<li>Dimensions: 67.5 x 48.85 x 26.25 mm</li>
<li>Compatible with: iPhone 6 Plus, iPhone 6, iPhone 5s, iPhone 5c, iPhone 5, iPad Air 2, iPad mini 3, iPad Air, iPad mini 2, iPad (4th gen), iOS 8 or later</li>
<li>Price: $599</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21134 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera-with-1-inch-sensor.jpg'><img width="150" height="92" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera-with-1-inch-sensor-150x92.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DxO-ONE-camera-with-1-inch-sensor" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera-for-smartphones.jpg'><img width="150" height="81" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera-for-smartphones-150x81.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DxO-ONE-camera-for-smartphones" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera.jpg'><img width="150" height="70" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/DxO-ONE-camera-150x70.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="DxO-ONE-camera" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p> </p>
```


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2015)

That could actually be a rather cool gadget to have 

And since it is DxO, it probably measures in at a DR of 16.6 and a total score of 96


----------



## sanj (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds too expensive.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 17, 2015)

My first reaction was to check the calendar...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 17, 2015)

$600!

No thanks.


----------



## drjlo (Jun 17, 2015)

What, no Android support?  Support Android and drop the price to $399 and maybe..


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My first reaction was to check the calendar...



But it *is* DxO, after all...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My first reaction was to check the calendar...
> ...



Remember, they are in France where everyone drinks wine with lunch. This was obviously thought up at a after lunch meeting.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jun 18, 2015)

I completely don't get this at all. How is it an improvement on carrying a separate high IQ compact like an RX100? Sure it's slightly smaller in your pocket, but it's much less versatile and convenient to use than a proper camera. Am I missing something?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2015)

Steve Balcombe said:


> I completely don't get this at all. How is it an improvement on carrying a separate high IQ compact like an RX100? Sure it's slightly smaller in your pocket, but it's much less versatile and convenient to use than a proper camera. Am I missing something?



Clearly, you're missing DxO's solid and long-standing reputation...particularly as a producer of camera hardware.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jun 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Steve Balcombe said:
> 
> 
> > I completely don't get this at all. How is it an improvement on carrying a separate high IQ compact like an RX100? Sure it's slightly smaller in your pocket, but it's much less versatile and convenient to use than a proper camera. Am I missing something?
> ...



Silly me


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hardly makes DXO neutral any longer testing other companies cameras and possibly sums up why they rubbished the 5DS & 5DSr as they are marketing this as a DSLR alternative. At £ 499.00 dont see many people buying it that price will surely drop as I see the Panasonic CM-1 a far better choice as its also a 1" sensor in a smaller overall package, adaptors for wide-angle & telephoto, able to take a filter holder like the Lee Filters Seven5 and is an android phone!


----------



## weixing (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi,


jeffa4444 said:


> Hardly makes DXO neutral any longer testing other companies cameras and possibly sums up why they rubbished the 5DS & 5DSr as they are marketing this as a DSLR alternative. At £ 499.00 dont see many people buying it that price will surely drop as I see the Panasonic CM-1 a far better choice as its also a 1" sensor in a smaller overall package, adaptors for wide-angle & telephoto, able to take a filter holder like the Lee Filters Seven5 and is an android phone!


 They claim that it's score higher, so better than some DSLR in the introduction of the review, but only mention in the last part (most might miss it or didn't read it) of the review that they achieve it using in camera combine of 4 RAWs to create a so call Super"RAW" and measure the score of it under the best case shooting condition. 

If this their standard, next time camera manufacturer will shoot a HDR in camera and save the result in their RAW format and claim that they had the best sensor in the world. ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My first reaction was to check the calendar...


Mine, too.



Eldar said:


> And since it is DxO, it probably measures in at a DR of 16.6 and a total score of 96


And this was my second thought (maybe numbers differing a little)  

Oh, how I love DxO... :


----------

